# Please help identify plant



## jkunkel (Nov 14, 2007)

Just bought some plants for my tank today, but im not sure what this one is. (the two in the foreground. I know the one in the back is golden creeping jenny.) Some of the leaves are reddish brown, and it has a long shoot coming off of it with little green flower looking things on it. Im new to aquatic plants, so any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, it's a sword plant and it reminds me of my Kleiner bar sword that has new leaves that are red then turn green as they mature. If you keep the stalk under water you should get new plantlets developing at the nodes. If the stalk goes out of the water you might get flowers if it doesn't dry out.

The other plant is another sword, but I can't tell what type.


----------



## jkunkel (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks, its nice to know what ive got growing in there! The little one in front is attached to the larger one by a runner. Guess mabey it's not big enough to show any of the red color yet. The stalk is under the water, id say it would have to grow another 8 inches before reaching the top of the tank.


----------

